# Mystery Cream - I’m Loosing It



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have vague memories of buying this. Found it with my guitar cleaning supplies. It smells a little like vanilla. What the heck is it?

I’m thinking leather treatment and since I don’t have any leather guitars, what the the hell was this doing with my guitar cleaning supplies?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mink oil?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

For your straps?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I’m thinking lip gloss...how does it taste?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you look at the bottom of the container for possibly a sticker of some sort?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Mink oil?


I don't have any minks let alone the need to oil them.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Did you look at the bottom of the container for possibly a sticker of some sort?


Nada


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> I’m thinking lip gloss...how does it taste?


I'll spread it on toast and tell my wife it's honey.


----------



## BBreb (Nov 23, 2016)

Hand cream for cracked skin maybe?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BBreb said:


> Hand cream for cracked skin maybe?


I might be. Anyone have a spectrum analyzer?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

looks like bees wax. Good for fret boards


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks like sno-seal a beeswax/sheep oil waterproofing concoction. you should be able to smell the wax?
C


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Looks like sno-seal a beeswax/sheep oil waterproofing concoction. you should be able to smell the wax?
> C


Doesn't quite smell like wax.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Penis moisturizer.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> I have vague memories of buying this. Found it with my guitar cleaning supplies. It smells a little like vanilla. What the heck is it?


How 'bout nut lube? (For the guitar's nut.) Tuner lube? How 'bout buffing polish?

Most likely of all: maple butter that you hid from the kids and then forgot about it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> Penis moisturizer.


Not needed in my case but if someone wants it for that purpose, it's all yours.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Not needed in my case but if someone wants it for that purpose, it's all yours.


That's why you should keep your mink oiled at all times


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Markus 1 said:


> That's why you should keep your mink oiled at all times


Or to put on your gerbel after you apply the duct tape.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Gerbels are underrated. That right there is a fine piece of fur .....iffayaknowwhaddImean


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like saddle soap to me???


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe try it first on something that doesn't matter. Like a bass....................................................


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Maybe try it first on something that doesn't matter. Like a bass....................................................


EVERYBODY DUCK!...NOW!!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Tarbender said:


> Looks like saddle soap to me???


Nah, that I would have remembered. Prob bought it at some flea market somewhere a year or two ago. Going to assume it's leather conditioner. You guys will need to look elsewhere for your oiled minks, gerbils, etc. Armageddon!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Nah, that I would have remembered. Prob bought it at some flea market somewhere a year or two ago. Going to assume it's leather conditioner. You guys will need to look elsewhere for your oiled minks, gerbils, etc. Armageddon!


Armageddon? Ragnorak maybe but probably not if it involves small furry animals. 




You could put some on your leather boots and see what happens....could be some sort of Dubbin.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Armageddon? Ragnorak maybe but probably not if it involves small furry animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a safe space, look up gerbils and armageddon


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> In a safe space, look up gerbils and armageddon


Gerbil rocket. Ha! 





__





1998 Urban Legend: Gerbil Rocket


1998 Urban Legend: Gerbil Rocket: In retrospect, lighting the match was my big mistake. But I was only trying to retrieve the gerbil, Eric Tomaszewski told the bemused doctors in the Severe Burns Unit of Salt Lake City Hospital. Tomaszewski and his homosexual partner, Andrew Kiki Farnum, had...




darwinawards.com


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Gerbil rocket. Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerbil rockets, the best kind.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, what a theme song.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> Penis moisturizer.


I have a container very similar to that on my shelf that says "Old penis" on top. We were initially afraid to touch it when we found it while clearing out my father-in-law's house after he passed, because he tended to save EVERYTHING. Turned out it was just his bad spelling of old pennies. Whew!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I still think it looks like mink oil, for putting on a leather strap.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

The word is "Losing."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> In a safe space, look up gerbils and armageddon


You've never heard of Gerbiling? Duct tape and KY or Cocaine? Predates armageddon.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> You've never heard of Gerbiling? Duct tape and KY or Cocaine? Predates armageddon.


Leeeroy Jenkins!!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I still think it looks like mink oil, for putting on a leather strap.


I agree.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Or any leather for that matter.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Or any leather for that matter.


It's the fine dining of dubbins.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Leeeroy Jenkins!!


Couldn't place this guy so I had to look him up, he's a video game character. This is the only video game I've ever played for more than about a minute and that is when the NES first came out in North America. 




The trick is to just point the gun at the screen and keep pulling the trigger very fast.


----------

